# Vital signs question



## Mominis (May 2, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if the vital signs are the same in minis are they are in large horses? Do they average the same temperature, heart rate, and respiration rates as the big guys do? Thanks.


----------



## Jill (May 2, 2010)

They are not exactly the same. Here's the information:

Adult Minis:

Heart Rate: 34-44 beats per minute

Respiration Rate: 10-18 breaths per minute

Temperature: 99-101

Neonatal Mini Foals:

Heart Rate: 80-120 beats per minute

Respiration Rate: 30-40 breaths per minute

Temperature: 99-101.8


----------



## Mominis (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for that. I couldn't find it anywhere!


----------

